# Taken Some pictures today, Quite impressed with some of them,others bad quality.*PICS! & ALOT O' THE



## tyler0912 (Feb 16, 2012)

Here are a few pictures I taken today (Fruitylicious) as it was fruit day and besides protein day, this is there favourite time of the week. They are great eaters together,get along great no fighting for food...atall.
Hope you enjoy them!!

*The Fruitylicious Piccies!*

hmh......Whats that smell....Strawbewwies! 





Big Momma: NOMNOM...FOOD... :O




Big Momma: NOMNOM...This is soo good.





Tiago: Is it my Turn yet biggy?.
Big Momma....................**Mouthfull**....NU-UH
Tiago: Yes Momma.





_*Foggy 'Uns.*_]

The Fogger machine....Thing.





Fog is falling....All around me.




Tiago: Mom....It is everywhere....what is it??  




Tiago & Big momma: It's Flooding our home!!! :O 





_*Enclosure and Hide....*_

The natural hide....do you think it looks natural enough?




The enclosure...Altogether....




Eating.....As usual....in the home







The End...





Time too....






P.s...What do you think of the enclosure?
PP.s What do you think of the natural hide?


Hope you enjoyed...The camera on the phone is not as good as hoped. 
Comment...tell me what you think of them...


Thankyou..


----------



## aidanhd500 (Feb 16, 2012)

*RE: Taken Some pictures today, Quite imprest with some of them,others bad quality.*PICS!**

the enclosure looks great, but as with most redfoots there looks to be some pyramiding, if their shell is rock solid it shouldnt be a problem, look to see if they keep pyramiding, maybe see a reptile vet.


----------



## tyler0912 (Feb 16, 2012)

*RE: Taken Some pictures today, Quite imprest with some of them,others bad quality.*PICS!**

No,No,
They was purchased from petshops, with this ammount of pyramiding, deffinetly not got worse....if it has... I do not know how...
As theyre Humidity is a constant 84% except at night it increases!  
Thanks for your concern...  And yes theyre shell is solid !


----------



## Zamric (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks good.... is that a Sonic-Vaporizer your using for Fog?


----------



## tyler0912 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi, It's a ; '' Ultrasonic Fog Generator'' From Exo Terra.
It is in a plastic container  
I was told they dont last very long...but i was told after i bought it... but it wasnt to excpensive so i will get a better one next time...does a great job though!  
Thankyou for the comment!


----------



## dmarcus (Feb 16, 2012)

I love the last photo.... Relaxing after a great meal...


----------



## tyler0912 (Feb 16, 2012)

Dmarcus, Thats pretty much theyre daily routine...after eating or not!


----------



## Zamric (Feb 16, 2012)

Yep, same fog maker I got! I run mine for about 10min at a time twice a day.... Vaporizing about 6-8 oz of water at a time.


----------



## tyler0912 (Feb 16, 2012)

How long have you had yours and i dont run mine to long either as they give off quite alot of fog!


----------



## Zamric (Feb 16, 2012)

I've had mine about a week now.... but then again, I've only had my babies for less than a week!

They REALLY like to hang out in the fog!


----------



## tyler0912 (Feb 16, 2012)

Mine Love it too! 
How Do you clean it? 
And do you use warm or cold water??


----------



## Jacob (Feb 16, 2012)

The Fog Never lets em down


----------



## tyler0912 (Feb 16, 2012)

It sure don't


----------



## Zamric (Feb 16, 2012)

I use the hottest water that will come from the tap... about 130*f (about 55*c)....makes the fog nice and warm (95*f/35*c)


----------



## lynnedit (Feb 16, 2012)

Tyler, nice pictures! I, too, like the last one with legs stretched out.


----------



## terryo (Feb 16, 2012)

Great pictures Tyler. I LOVE your natural hide. Love it!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 16, 2012)

*Very nice!*


----------



## bakexlove (Feb 16, 2012)

*RE: Taken Some pictures today, Quite impressed with some of them,others bad quality.*

I love when they have their legs stretched out. It's adorable.


----------



## tyler0912 (Feb 17, 2012)

terryo said:


> Great pictures Tyler. I LOVE your natural hide. Love it!



Thankyou, But i changed it just after the pictures where taken, it is now a natural cave...wanna see....here ya go...]

heres the roof, Tryed to make it natural... I think not.





Entrance of the cave.





I did this to stimulate climbing abit, should i keep this area?





Just woke up! 





Cave.


----------



## Sky2Mina (Feb 17, 2012)

Awesome! They're looking really good!


----------



## tyler0912 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thankyou!! ^^


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 18, 2012)

very awesome, reminds me of my boa's hide. Only thing that I could think to add would be some nice fluffy moss, my little sulcata just loves to cozy up in it. I think it makes him feel more secure rather than all that free space above him.


----------



## bigred (Feb 18, 2012)

Yep looks great, A fruit bowl with some calcium dust. I swear they eat better than we do


----------



## tyler0912 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bigred my mum says, they eat like the royal family.....

And yes been looking for moss, but very excpensive i will get some next trip to the petshop!! :')


----------



## Weda737 (Feb 19, 2012)

I got a bag for $2 at walmart, and a bag twice that size for $4 at petsmart. Which is pretty darn cheap for petsmart lol


----------



## luke (Feb 20, 2012)

bigred said:


> Yep looks great, A fruit bowl with some calcium dust. I swear they eat better than we do



For sure they eat better than we do. I would never give my Tort fast food but I eat that stuff some times. They always get natural healthy food and the salad tyler made looks better then the fruit salads at most mid level restaurants.

some of the torts here are very lucky indeed.


----------



## tyler0912 (Feb 21, 2012)

luke said:


> bigred said:
> 
> 
> > Yep looks great, A fruit bowl with some calcium dust. I swear they eat better than we do
> ...



~^^That means alot...it really does...only the best for my little kids!! :') <3


----------



## baron101 (Feb 21, 2012)

i like your torts


----------



## tyler0912 (Feb 21, 2012)

Thankyou Baron...me too


----------



## wellington (Feb 21, 2012)

Love the pics, looks great. The food made me very hungry, that is one of the best fruit bowls I have seen.


----------



## tyler0912 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow thanks wellington!  This is how i prepare all of there food!


----------

